# Not ovulating on clomid?



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hello everyone  

I've been reading other peoples emails for ages - its about time I joined in I think!

I'm on my first month of clomid - 50mg - (day 2.  Had day 21 blood tests but they confirmed that I hadn't ovulated.  Don't know what I expected given that periods have been very irregular (100 days +) since I stopped taking the pill about 18 months ago and have been TTC since!  All other blood tests were ok and DH is ok too.  I've got history of endo although years of being on the pill eliminated any symptoms so I thought all was well.  I guess not!

Just had more blood tests and the hospital have said that they may double my dose and maybe move onto IUI given history.

I have lots of questions and would love to hear from anyone else - Has anyone else not ovulated on clomid?  Do you get ovulation pains on clomid? How long does it take to get periods back to normal?  Are side effects of 100mg much worse?  When shuld you move onto IUI?

Look forward to hearing your stories and experiences,
Molly6


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
I'm new to Clomid too - start my 2nd month on Clomid tomorrow (day 2)....unfortunately I came on this morning   
I'm afraid I can't really help regards your questions cos my situation is different - I ovulate naturally & taking Clomid to "boost".
....however I do have endo so can sympathise there - I was diagnosed at my 1st lap 17 years ago - insides were a complete mess - endo everywhere & all organs glued together - thankfully after several ops since my last one a year ago I've been pain & endo free.....
We've been ttc for just over 2 years (I'm 36, boyfriends 30) - we've got 3mths on Clomid (2 mths left) then onto IVF (IUI not option cos of damaged tubes due to endo/adhesions).
Anyway, just wanted to say "hi" really - come & join us on the endo girls thread where we all chat.....
Good luck & take care    
Natasha


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi Minxy, 

I did over 12 months on Clomid and it took quite a while for my body to start ovulating (infact I never consistently ovulated until we added metformin to the clomid).  However, my consultant was really good and because my cycle was really erratic, she opted for doing bloods every other day from about day 14 through to my period arriving for about 2-3 months.  This proved that I was ovulating but a lot later than the standard day 21 (it makes sense that you usually ovulate 2 weeks prior to AF so if like me you had a 35-40 day cycle then ovulation would not be day 21!!)

Once we added metformin into the equation then I was actually scanned from day 10 onwards until they could prove ovulation.

Hope this makes senses - top and bottom of it is, if you don't have a standard 28 day cycle then you will not ovulate on day 21 - so maybe they are just testing you too early/late?

S.

P.S.  I didn't notice any difference in how I felt when they increased my dose (and at one point i was actually on 200mg!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Suzychick
I think you meant your message for Molly6 & not me (Minxy) - I ovulate naturally & only taking Clomid to boost things...the original poster was Molly  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Oops sorry Minxy!  

Molly, having re-read my message it doesn't read quite correctly - what I should have said is that for a normal 28 day cycle you should ovulate around day 14 and they therefore blood test you on day 21 to confirm that this has happened.  In my case I ovulate around day 21 and they do confirmation bloods on day 28 - I hope this hasn't totally confused anyone!!!!

Basically, I was told that day 21 bloods were only really accurate on a 28 day cycle - phew I hope I got that sorted.......   

As for how long it took my cycle to regulate it took at least 12 months (sorry if that dis-heartens you) to get to a 'regular' pattern of 35 days.  We were quite naive and just kept going with Clomid until we got a new consultant who introduced the metformin which worked after 3 cycles (sadly we had an ectopic).  It looks as though you have a good consultant who is looking ahead for you and planning IUI - as we had so long on clomid and following the ectopic we are now going straight for IVF so I can't help you with any info on this treatment but can certainly tell you plenty about clomid!!!!!

Lots of luck, SuzyChick x


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Molly

I took clomid 50 mg for 3 months and did not ovulate at all.  They upped the dose to 100mg and that was 4th cycle during which I both ovulated and fell pregnant!  I think it really depends on the individual but upping the dose can make all the difference.  Also my sister took 7 cycles of clomid to ovualte and she also then fell pregnant.

Keep persevering and don't lose heart!  The clomid made my periods regular almost immediately even though I didn't ovulate at first.  They went from about 40-45 days to 32 days almost exactly.

I hope this helps and keep me posted with your progress

All the best

Kitty4


----------



## Bellah (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello!
I have been on clomid for 3 cycles (1 50mg and then 2 100mg) but neither have worked.  I am due to start a course of injections in September as my blood results remained very low.  I hadn't ovulated at all since coming of the pill 18 months ago which is why I've been moved on so quickly.  
Hope clomid works for you,it's still early days for you but there is other stuff out there if it doesn't!
Good luck 
Bellah x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks girls for all of this information  - it does make me feel much better about things to know that others have experienced the same problems - and all the good news too with the   !

My latest bloods were slightly up but still below 30 so the dose is being increased for round 2!  At least things are moving in the right direction!

Thanks again and good luck to everyone,
Molly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Molly  

I had 3 months on 50 mg of clomid and I didn't ovulate on this.  Went upto 100mg last month and bingo! ovulation!  My periods were always a bit irregular, not like yours, but anything from 4-6 weeks, they have now regulated and I have a 28-30 day cycle.  good luck


----------

